# Home Remedy/Relief for Chihuahua with small hernia



## HippyDippy (Apr 26, 2009)

One of our Chihuahua's has a hernia. She had one a few years ago as well and the vet gave her some antibiotics and it resolved itself. Do any of you you have any recommendations of home remedies or something I can do at home to alleviate her pain until I can get her to the vet on Monday? She gets around good and isn't visibly sick but she is sore on her stomach. Thanks so much to anyone that can help out.


----------



## HippyDippy (Apr 26, 2009)

Just bumping this before I go to bed in case there's anyone out there that has a suggestion. Thanks again!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Antibiotics healed a hernia??? Are we envisioning the same thing? Hernias are a defect in the body wall causing a bulge you can see and feel under the skin, not an infection. Has a vet diagnosed this as a hernia? Hernias rarely hurt unless bowel loops go through the hernia and strangulate. If your dog truly has a hernia that hurts her, you need to get to a vet ASAP and have the hernia surgically repaired before permanent (and possibly deadly) damage is done. I would not use any home rememdy pain relief as those medications often do not mix well with the prescription meds your vet may prescribe. If she's in so much pain she needs some sort of relief, you need to find an emergency vet today and not wait until Monday.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Not that it makes any difference, but I second what GoldenMom said :bow:
Hernia's do not go away from anti-biotics...Maybe it's a cyst?


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Hernias are a tear in the abdominal or groin muscles that allows a bit of the intenstines to go through. If on the umbillical cord site (can really see it when the cord dries up and falls off) and it can be pushed back in, simply taping a coin over the protrusion can help keep it in place while the muscle heals up around it. If not taken care of then and the muscles seal around it, it can be repaired surgically (normally when the pup is altered), but if small and not causing issues then they can be left alone, if large, there is a risk of strangulation. If it is an inguinal hernia (somewhere on the abdomen or groin other than the umbilical site), in puppies, they will sometimes resolve themselves if from injury if you rub it back into place many times a day. If this type does not resolve on its own in a couple weeks, then it does need surgical repair. Hernias are not infections and antibiotics will not cure it. There is no outside irritation unless there is enviromental factors that cause it to be rubbed raw. So I am not sure what you are referring to, but I don't beleive it is a hernia.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

What did the vet say today??? Is she going to be ok?


----------

